# Cornstarch?



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I asked this on another thread, but didn't want to highjack, so starting this one for all new owners info.

Karen said cornstarch can be used to get out mats. So, Karen, we need a bit more instruction (or anyone else out there that's used this method). Sprinkle it on the mat, rub it in, then comb it out? Can it be that easy? Need details!!
This would be particularly helpful while blowing coat. :clap2:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

No it is not that easy. I guess it makes the mat a little easier to pick out as the hair is slicker with the cornstarch. I use baby powder sometimes. Seems the comb and brush go through easier and if brushed with it, cornstarch or baby powder leaves the hair cleaner. I usually put a tine in the mat and holding next to the skin, pull in two. Then depending on the size of the mat, repeat.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

I use the baby powder with cornstarch in it. Sprinkle it on the mat and rub it in a bit and little by little get out the mat with the comb or even your fingers.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Talcum powder is really hard on the eyes. Corn starch does not cost much should be kept out of the eyes but is not as harsh. You rub it in to the mat dry if the mat is large you should try to pull it apart gently with your fingers before brushing. You need to work in sections. You just need to keep trying until you get the hang of it, then brushing out matts will be easier on both you and your pup.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Talcum powder is really hard on the eyes. Corn starch does not cost much should be kept out of the eyes but is not as harsh. You rub it in to the mat dry if the mat is large you should try to pull it apart gently with your fingers before brushing. You need to work in sections. You just need to keep trying until you get the hang of it, then brushing out matts will be easier on both you and your pup.


I'm pretty sure that all baby powder os corn starch based now, because they found that breathing talcum powder was a health hazzard. But I agree, corn starch is cheaper, and not perfumed, so still my preference.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> I asked this on another thread, but didn't want to highjack, so starting this one for all new owners info.
> 
> Karen said cornstarch can be used to get out mats. So, Karen, we need a bit more instruction (or anyone else out there that's used this method). Sprinkle it on the mat, rub it in, then comb it out? Can it be that easy? Need details!!
> This would be particularly helpful while blowing coat. :clap2:


As Lucile said, the knots aren't going to just disappear with corn starch, but it does make the hair slipperier, so that you can tease the knots apart more easily. Like Lucile, when Kodi got mats (he doesn't anymore) I would rub a generous amount of corn starch into the mat, then hold close to the skin, while I carefully teased the mat apart with either the tines of my Buttercomb, or with my Universal Slicker. The slicker seemed to work better if the mat was close to the skin, while the Buttercomb was a better choice for looser knots.


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

I keep cornstarch in a salt shaker and if I find a matt I shake it very close to the skin and work it in with my fingers. Then I use a very fine comb and start at the portion of the matt the furthest away from the skin and work down to the skin. Then I use my slicker and make sure it's completely gone. Pretty much what Karen does but I find the salt skaer really handy to work with.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

At this moment, I cannot see Quincy sitting still long enough for me to work out mats! He'll be 15 weeks old tomorrow and he is getting a little better with the grooming, but he still tries to bite the comb and the brush. It's a real job trying to do his face  The treats help a bit, though, so I guess I'll just need to have a bit more patience. I have found that he doesn't mind the pin brush and the buttercomb too much. The flea comb? I should just throw that away, I think the tines are too close together. It's horrible to try and get the flea comb into his hair far enough. 

About when do their adult coats start coming in?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cailleach said:


> I keep cornstarch in a salt shaker and if I find a matt I shake it very close to the skin and work it in with my fingers. Then I use a very fine comb and start at the portion of the matt the furthest away from the skin and work down to the skin. Then I use my slicker and make sure it's completely gone. Pretty much what Karen does but I find the salt skaer really handy to work with.


I used to use a parmesan cheese shaker. But then I got lazy and started just keeping it in a small tupperware container. I just grabbed a pinch and worked it in as needed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> At this moment, I cannot see Quincy sitting still long enough for me to work out mats! He'll be 15 weeks old tomorrow and he is getting a little better with the grooming, but he still tries to bite the comb and the brush. It's a real job trying to do his face  The treats help a bit, though, so I guess I'll just need to have a bit more patience. I have found that he doesn't mind the pin brush and the buttercomb too much. The flea comb? I should just throw that away, I think the tines are too close together. It's horrible to try and get the flea comb into his hair far enough.
> 
> About when do their adult coats start coming in?


It's really, REALLY important to keep working on grooming him, a little bit at a time, with lots of treats, EVERY SINGLE DAY at this point. It's much less about actual grooming right now than it is about getting him USED to it. Even if you plan on keeping him in a puppy cut, unless you plan to shave him right down to the skin, it is likely that he will need at least SOME daily grooming to get through blowing coat without getting matted.

A flea comb is likely to catch and pull on his hair, just as you have found, and be uncomfortable for him. A CC face comb is a much better option. There are two widths of tines on the CC face comb, so you can use whichever works better, and like the larger Buttercomb, it slides through the hair much more easily than other combs.

They usually start to blow coat (which is the start of the adult coat coming in) anywhere between 8-14 months, with a few before or after this range.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> It's really, REALLY important to keep working on grooming him, a little bit at a time, with lots of treats, EVERY SINGLE DAY at this point. It's much less about actual grooming right now than it is about getting him USED to it. Even if you plan on keeping him in a puppy cut, unless you plan to shave him right down to the skin, it is likely that he will need at least SOME daily grooming to get through blowing coat without getting matted.
> 
> A flea comb is likely to catch and pull on his hair, just as you have found, and be uncomfortable for him. A CC face comb is a much better option. There are two widths of tines on the CC face comb, so you can use whichever works better, and like the larger Buttercomb, it slides through the hair much more easily than other combs.
> 
> They usually start to blow coat (which is the start of the adult coat coming in) anywhere between 8-14 months, with a few before or after this range.


Thanks, Karen. I am actually splitting the grooming into two shorter sessions. I have been using the Charlee Bears (his fav treat ever!) during these sessions and he'll tolerate it for just so long. I did start him with grooming right away when we got him and I know the breeder did some as well, so right now, I think it's a matter of him just trying to get his way LOL
I do have the CC buttercomb, so I'll look for the flea comb as well. I have the Safari and I don't like it at all. I'm amazed at how fast those darn eye goobers multiply!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie's coat is so thick that I brush first, then use the comb to find any mats that didn't come out with the brush. She tolerates about 15 minutes at a time before she gets to panting and squirming. So I do one side and then later in the day do the other side. As to her thick coat, seems the hotter it gets the thicker her coat gets.

I use Johnson's baby powder. It says pure cornstarch and of course the baby smell. I used it on my babies and now I use it on my furbabies.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Thanks, Karen. I am actually splitting the grooming into two shorter sessions. I have been using the Charlee Bears (his fav treat ever!) during these sessions and he'll tolerate it for just so long. I did start him with grooming right away when we got him and I know the breeder did some as well, so right now, I think it's a matter of him just trying to get his way LOL
> I do have the CC buttercomb, so I'll look for the flea comb as well. I have the Safari and I don't like it at all. I'm amazed at how fast those darn eye goobers multiply!


As long as you continue to work on it regularly, he WILL eventually get used to it... he's still very young!

Remember, it's not a flea comb you want, it's a FACE comb.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Rosie's coat is so thick that I brush first, then use the comb to find any mats that didn't come out with the brush. She tolerates about 15 minutes at a time before she gets to panting and squirming. So I do one side and then later in the day do the other side. As to her thick coat, seems the hotter it gets the thicker her coat gets.
> 
> I use Johnson's baby powder. It says pure cornstarch and of course the baby smell. I used it on my babies and now I use it on my furbabies.


Wow! I'm glad Kodi doesn't have that much coat! He still looks fluffy, but it takes me about 1/3 the time to groom him as it does you with Rosie. No wonder she says enough is enough!

I was pretty sure that baby powder was all corn starch now. And you're right... it does smell nice.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. Kallie's a little bear to groom right now. We've been brushing her ever since we got her (can't believe it's been 5 wks!), but I think she was better in the beginning. Now she just wants to eat/destroy both the CC buttercome & wood pin brush! I think if she could she'd flush them down the toilet! I asked my breeder how she trains them & she uses string cheese - let's them nibble on it while grooming. Just a little bit at a time. I need 6 hands! So I bought string cheese, had my DH hold it for her while I tried brushing. She devoured the cheese in-between trying to destroy my grooming tools. Last night I tried putting some cheese in a Kong. I did succeed brushing for a few minutes. But she's starting to get mats on her belly & her legs. At the rate we're going, her name will be Matt & she'll be shaved. Guess I'll take her to a groomer & have them show me best method. I'm just so envious of those on the forum that say their Hav falls asleep during grooming!!! Just don't see it in our future. But I can always hope...........ound:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Well, right after I posted, I went to the CC website and ordered myself a couple of new combs. Got the face and feet comb and the 005. I thought I had the 005, but when I looked, I have the 000. Not sure how that happened. After that, I got motivated and gave Q a bath. He was so worn out after the pre-bath brushing and then the bath itself that he did fall asleep in my lap while I let him towel/air dry and brush/comb him. I was shocked  While he was so quiet, I decided to trim the pads of his feet and his private areas too. He did wake up for that LOL. I think he's starting to understand that he can fight it, but it's gonna happen anyway.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Thanks for the advise. Kallie's a little bear to groom right now. We've been brushing her ever since we got her (can't believe it's been 5 wks!), but I think she was better in the beginning. Now she just wants to eat/destroy both the CC buttercome & wood pin brush! I think if she could she'd flush them down the toilet! I asked my breeder how she trains them & she uses string cheese - let's them nibble on it while grooming. Just a little bit at a time. I need 6 hands! So I bought string cheese, had my DH hold it for her while I tried brushing. She devoured the cheese in-between trying to destroy my grooming tools. Last night I tried putting some cheese in a Kong. I did succeed brushing for a few minutes. But she's starting to get mats on her belly & her legs. At the rate we're going, her name will be Matt & she'll be shaved. Guess I'll take her to a groomer & have them show me best method. I'm just so envious of those on the forum that say their Hav falls asleep during grooming!!! Just don't see it in our future. But I can always hope...........ound:


Quincy tries biting the comb and brush too. I think it's their way of trying to rebel. I am just firm with him about it, but also praise and treat a lot. I did find that if I keep him wrapped up in the towel after his bath, I can work on sections at a time without to much protest. Not sure how well that would work with just brushing regularly, but you could try it.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Wow, Dory, I'm so proud of you! Hmm, keeping him wrapped in a towel & working on sections at a time..............guess I need a visual here. I know I'm being really dense. Guess frustration just has the best of me right now! Please tell me you're not wrapping his head up in the towel so he can't bite! :biggrin1:


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Wow, Dory, I'm so proud of you! Hmm, keeping him wrapped in a towel & working on sections at a time..............guess I need a visual here. I know I'm being really dense. Guess frustration just has the best of me right now! Please tell me you're not wrapping his head up in the towel so he can't bite! :biggrin1:


LOL! No not wrapping his head up! ound: I don't know how to explain it. I wrap him up in a towel after his bath and carry him out to my recliner so we can cuddle and dry off in the towel a little bit. I change towels a couple of times when they get wet. Once he's a little drier, I'll expose part of his body and start combing/brushing it. I don't know if being wrapped in the towel makes him feel more secure, but he doesn't seem to fight me so much if I expose a little bit of him at a time. I brush real slow and easy and coo to him what a good boy he is. I think the bath wears him out and he's ready for a nap afterward too. I also make sure we've had plenty of play time before I put him in the bath too. That helps a bit too because he's already a little tired from playing.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, Dory. That will be my gameplan the next time I bathe Kallie! Til then, I'm going to do short sessions every day. I'm determined to get her used to this. Potty-training's been easier than grooming! :crazy:


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Success! I used a sterilized hollow bone, stuffed it w/cheese. Sat in my recliner, held the bone between my knees. Kallie worked on that while I brushed her. Now, I'm not going to tell you she's fully brushed & no tangles, but at least we made great progress. She probably let me brush her for about 5 minutes. I was pretty darned happy! So now I'm saving the "cheese bone" for grooming only. I'll get her there one of these days.

Thanks so much for everyone's help!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Karen the book Nose to Tail suggests using a rake to get rid of some of the undercoat. What do you think? It is just this summer that the undetcoat has gotten so thick. I hope she doesn't start shedding it when it cools off. She is like a furry dog with a white mink coat on also.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Success! I used a sterilized hollow bone, stuffed it w/cheese. Sat in my recliner, held the bone between my knees. Kallie worked on that while I brushed her. Now, I'm not going to tell you she's fully brushed & no tangles, but at least we made great progress. She probably let me brush her for about 5 minutes. I was pretty darned happy! So now I'm saving the "cheese bone" for grooming only. I'll get her there one of these days.
> 
> Thanks so much for everyone's help!


Yay!!:whoo:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I really think the cornstarch helps, good treats help as well! Gucci gets a mixture of jerky/cheese, she waits patiently, but I think the reward makes it all the more tolerable for them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen the book Nose to Tail suggests using a rake to get rid of some of the undercoat. What do you think? It is just this summer that the undetcoat has gotten so thick. I hope she doesn't start shedding it when it cools off. She is like a furry dog with a white mink coat on also.


I don't know... I wouldn't use one on Kodi, I'd be afraid of taking out too much coat. But it sounds like Rosie has a LOT more undercoat than Kodi does. The wosrt that can happen is that you have to wait for it to grow back out, right!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

That is what I am thinking. Guess I will just order one. And I swear her poop sticks ton the back leg hair nearly every time. It is like the hair reaches our and snatches it out. Wonder how a havanese would look with the lion cut? Just Kidding. Rosie knows to come to me now and "let me look under her skirt". Yep I am going to get a rake.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Oh, Lucille, I really look forward to that! :jaw:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> That is what I am thinking. Guess I will just order one. And I swear her poop sticks ton the back leg hair nearly every time. It is like the hair reaches our and snatches it out. Wonder how a havanese would look with the lion cut? Just Kidding. Rosie knows to come to me now and "let me look under her skirt". Yep I am going to get a rake.


Yeah, except for the couple of times Kodi has had loose stools, he has never gotten poop stuck to his butt. I think Rosie has a lot fuller coat.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Lucille and Pat

Charly would try and bite the tools as a puppy. I think the right technique, tools, treats and patients is great advice. I found making it a daily routine no matter how short was #1 key to success.
Here is a link I found very helpful early on. I also recall watching a few videos to help me learn to calm Charly down on her side for grooming. Wish I could remember them for U guys. Good luck.
http://www.havaneserescue.com/Grooming_A_Havanese.pdf


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rene831 said:


> Lucille and Pat
> 
> Charly would try and bite the tools as a puppy. I think the right technique, tools, treats and patients is great advice. I found making it a daily routine no matter how short was #1 key to success.
> Here is a link I found very helpful early on. I also recall watching a few videos to help me learn to calm Charly down on her side for grooming. Wish I could remember them for U guys. Good luck.
> http://www.havaneserescue.com/Grooming_A_Havanese.pdf


I know that lots of people groom their Havs on their sides, but Kodi has never felt comfortable in that position, and it hasn't been worth the struggle to change his mind. He stands very nicely in a grooming slip attached under a cabinet on top of our washing machine. When we are away in the travel trailer, I have a folding grooming table with grooming arm attached. So they don't HAVE to lie down to get thoroughly groomed.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, Quincy won't lay on his side either (unless he's snoozing on my lap and I sneak in a little combing). I might have to get a grooming slip to hold him up. It's a chore trying to keep the tools out of his mouth. He's constantly trying to bite them.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

krandall said:


> I know that lots of people groom their Havs on their sides, but Kodi has never felt comfortable in that position, and it hasn't been worth the struggle to change his mind. He stands very nicely in a grooming slip attached under a cabinet on top of our washing machine. When we are away in the travel trailer, I have a folding grooming table with grooming arm attached. So they don't HAVE to lie down to get thoroughly groomed.


I feel fortunate that Charly took to the side lying for daily grooming. She even falls asleep when I'm working on her mats. We have a different routine (standing) for weekly baths and blow drying. I dont need to use a harness. She likes being dried and brushed. She thinks she's a Deva! :laugh:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Yeah, Quincy won't lay on his side either (unless he's snoozing on my lap and I sneak in a little combing). I might have to get a grooming slip to hold him up. It's a chore trying to keep the tools out of his mouth. He's constantly trying to bite them.


That's the other nice thing about the grooming slip... it still leaves both hands free!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rene831 said:


> I feel fortunate that Charly took to the side lying for daily grooming. She even falls asleep when I'm working on her mats. We have a different routine (standing) for weekly baths and blow drying. I dont need to use a harness. She likes being dried and brushed. She thinks she's a Deva! :laugh:


It's great that she's so compliant! A grooming slip isn't a harness, though. It's just a soft web collar and short "tie" that attaches above the dog's head, and somewhat limits their movement. It doesn't keep them from turning or sitting, but you don't have to worry about them staying on the grooming surface, lying down, etc. (Kodi's favorite "grooming trick" without the grooming slip is to lie flat on his tummy and tuck his feet in like a cat, so you can't get to them.:biggrin1

It's also MUCH easier to put his hair up if he's in the grooming slip. Then I have two hands free to work on his hair. It's not so bad for his every-day pony, but when I show him, I give him braids. They take longer, and it's MUCH easier to get him to stay still long enough with the grooming slip.


----------



## Lsprick (Jul 8, 2010)

And...on the other end of the grooming spectrum, if I didn't have a grooming slip my little Tzu rescue would chew me to pieces. She gets little knots in her downy undercoat and she hates being combed. I've tried everything, including Valium, but the slip works the best. She tries so hard to be good but her past catches up with her on the grooming table, so I have come to the conclusion it's just best to get it done. No yelling, no talking, just comb her out and get to the good stuff, the treats for her and the snuggles for me afterwards.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

While they are young, just work up the grooming in minutes. I remember when my boys were young (Dexter) in particular ...it was seconds to minutes.  Jack was born to be groomed, he is an angel. 

I used the cornstarch, not long though, because it was so messy, so I quit using it. 

Once they are 6-8 months, the grooming sessions should be at least 20-30 minutes using the line brushing/combing. If they have short hair (in puppy cuts) the grooming will be a breeze! 

But, if the hair is more than 1 1/2 - 2 inches of length, then it is everyday combing and sometimes twice a day grooming...And you HAVE to stay on top of the grooming.

If I had to do it all over again, I would keep my boys in short groom until after the dreadful "blowing coats" x 2 or 3. Short cuts until after they are 2 years old and your grooming life with be without stress and grief and you will be so much happier. 

The boys hair was clipped down to about 1 1/2-2 inches" last October 2011 and the hair has not been clipped down since. So....long hair is possible after the dreadful "blowing coat."

My opinion and my experience.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Rene, thanks for the video link! I'm sure it'll help.

Linda, your boys are beautiful. Kallie is getting a little better each day. We're up to about 7-8 minutes per session. Not marathon grooming, but at least progress!

I really appreciate everyone's tips/advise. I'll take any tips I can get right now! Maybe a grooming slip is in my near future.


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

It's also MUCH easier to put his hair up if he's in the grooming slip. Then I have two hands free to work on his hair. It's not so bad for his every-day pony, but when I show him, I give him braids. They take longer, and it's MUCH easier to get him to stay still long enough with the grooming slip.[/quote]

Oh my, braids. Yes I think Charly would need a grooming slip for that. Her hair is now long enough but I have never attempted braids. I cant see her sitting still for something new that take a lot of time. She would give me that look ( mom what R U doing to me) and try and lay on her back like Kodi! ound:


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sparkle said:


> Rene, thanks for the video link! I'm sure it'll help.
> 
> This link has lots of tips and advice for new Hav. owners but it isn't one of the videos I mentioned. I will try and locate one for you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Rene831 said:


> It's also MUCH easier to put his hair up if he's in the grooming slip. Then I have two hands free to work on his hair. It's not so bad for his every-day pony, but when I show him, I give him braids. They take longer, and it's MUCH easier to get him to stay still long enough with the grooming slip.


Oh my, braids. Yes I think Charly would need a grooming slip for that. Her hair is now long enough but I have never attempted braids. I cant see her sitting still for something new that take a lot of time. She would give me that look ( mom what R U doing to me) and try and lay on her back like Kodi! ound:[/QUOTE]

It really doesn't take THAT long once you get the hang of it, and it's REALLY cute! It stays in more securely than a top knot also.


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

krandall said:


> That's the other nice thing about the grooming slip... it still leaves both hands free!


Karen, can you point me in the direction of where I can get the grooming slip? I have found slip leads, but no grooming slips. Maybe I'm just not searching with the right words.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a picture of my grooming arrangement. I use it for both dogs. The part that comes up is called a grooming arm. Zoey looks like she has a big nose in this picture LOL


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Whose dog is the white one? And it is just the photo angle. She is perfectly fine.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Suzi, so the whole thing rotates? Wow, that would really be handy. Do you buy all of the pieces separately or together? And where is the best place to purchase a set-up like yours?


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Here is a picture of my grooming arrangement. I use it for both dogs. The part that comes up is called a grooming arm. Zoey looks like she has a big nose in this picture LOL


Yes, where did you get this? Looks ideal!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Dory said:


> Karen, can you point me in the direction of where I can get the grooming slip? I have found slip leads, but no grooming slips. Maybe I'm just not searching with the right words.


I got mine on Amazon. Here's one:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Grooming-Restraint-Loop-Medium-Weight/dp/B001YHQTIU/ref=sr_1_89?ie=UTF8&qid=1344276777&sr=8-89&keywords=grooming+tables+for+dogs"]Amazon.com: Dog Grooming Restraint Loop Medium Weight 21": Pet Supplies[/ame]


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sparkle said:


> Suzi, so the whole thing rotates? Wow, that would really be handy. Do you buy all of the pieces separately or together? And where is the best place to purchase a set-up like yours?


Suzi's set-up is great as long as your dog stays pretty small. For a larger Hav, the turn table wouldn't be big enough. I'm on my iPad right now, so can't post photos. But if I remember, I'll post a photo of Kodi's grooming area later. It's handy, doesn't require a dedicated space, and was REALLY cheap.:biggrin1:


----------



## Gabs (Apr 15, 2012)

I've just been using my washer, which does work, but there is no where to put a restraint. I know Gabby is so much better with a restraint (just like at the groomers). Looking forward to seeing other set ups to get ideas from


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

I'm going to start a new thread for grooming set-ups. This Cornstarch thread isn't going to get us as many ideas.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen you will again make me jealous...I wish I was so organized...you know I love your set up:biggrin1:

I am very lazy about how I groom, I have a two tables the ringside is loaned out the other is too much work. My guys love grooming and will bring the brush to me, they also grrr at each other when it's their turn. I usually do it on the floor in the den they will stand or lay on their sides and back, they see it as attention. I now only give treats on bath day, I try to brush every day they get a treat after I have brushed them all. 

My guy Yogi has big hair and a cottoney undercoat but top coat is silky, Misty is Silky and easy what I have notice about her silky coat is when she gaits you can see her structure and how nice it is.

Lucile, If Rosie is a messy eater you might try putting "Show Sheen" on a cotton ball and rub it on her beard and mustache, avoid the eyes, it will help to keep some things from sticking and it makes the hair easy to comb. I have to use it on both Boo Boo because his eye medicines are so sticky and gunky and my Bolonka who had a blocked tear duct problem. My Hav's are very neat they clean their faces on the carpet if I dont catch them first! Here's a picture of Yogi and Misty so you can see the difference in coats.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie cleans hers on the bed. Your pups are precious also. I will try the show sheen.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen you will again make me jealous...I wish I was so organized...you know I love your set up:biggrin1:
> 
> I am very lazy about how I groom, I have a two tables the ringside is loaned out the other is too much work. My guys love grooming and will bring the brush to me, they also grrr at each other when it's their turn. I usually do it on the floor in the den they will stand or lay on their sides and back, they see it as attention. I now only give treats on bath day, I try to brush every day they get a treat after I have brushed them all.
> 
> ...


They are so pretty, Robbie! Kodi and I "have words" when he tries to wipe his face on my oriental rugs!!!:boxing:


----------

